
Stripe or Brainstrom? Which is better for freelancing startup? - leoharsha2
We at forhyre.com a freelancing kind of startup(Currently in pre-alpha) and we need the suitable gateway for converting the currencies,tax etc. 
We are thinking of Paypal + Stripe but heard lots of good stuff about Brainstrom.  So which is better for a freelancing site?<p>The two are pretty similar. Stripe happens to be enjoying media attention as a darling disruptor while Braintree suffers a bit from association with PayPal, the Evil company that&#x27;s been doing business for 20 years and has a good foothold in online payments.
======
pbarnes_1
Stripe is better than Braintree in every single way.

There's no contest.

Braintree gets competitive when you've got more "custom" needs and large
transaction volumes.

~~~
leoharsha2
Is it plausible for freelancing framework like us (In description) ? We'll be
making transactions around $1000 constantly.

